# GSD breeders southern Ontario



## Rodo (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey, 

looking for anyone with some good advice on breeders in the southern Ontario region, I've thought long and hard about getting a gsd, after hours of reading and months of thought, I've decided I'd look into it. I'm not looking for a working or protective type, or to do any kind of schutz. I'm looking for the highly intelligent, confident and loyal traits of the gsd, I'm looking for a more sound temperament and more I guess "show" lines than working lines. I currently have a golden retriever and a cat and plan on having kids in the near future so temperament is key. If anyone has any good info or breeders would much appreciate it. 

Thanks


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hi there!

Welcome to the board!

I am a founder of the K-W German Shepherd Club and we have a wonderful website with local recommended breeders!

Here is our link to that page with all the breeders we recommend, either through meeting dogs from that kennel, knowing the breeders, or recommended to us by people in the breed who we personally know and trust.

Breeder Recommendations - K-W German Shepherd Club


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:welcome: from Ottawa 

If you're not certain about whether a WL (working line) or SL (showline) would suit your needs best then I really recommend you getting out and visiting a few clubs or events and meeting both types. Seeing them in person and talking to breeders and other owners will help you hopefully make an informed decision on what you're looking for

If you're set on a SL then you could look at Carissima Kennels. There's a few members of the board that have their dogs 

German Shepherd Breeders Ontario | German Shepherd Puppies | German Shepherd Puppies For Sale


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

If you want a good all around pet, both working and show lines would be fine providing they come from a good breeder and they are trained and cared for properly. Here's a thread from earlier this year with some recommendations. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/235546-ontario-breeders-comments-please.html


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Pando at Olympus K9 (Orangeville area) has produced some very nice pups lately..which Im kicking myself for not jumping on. Very stable, nice drive etc. Not much info on his website but contact him he may have a litter on the way.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

*southern ontario gsd breeders*

hi rodo

depending on where you are in southern Ontario there are a few conformation shows coming up where you can talk to the breeders and see their dogs

Brantford show dec 6 to 8 th in Brantford
credit valley show in mono dec 13 to15
elora gorge show in Kitchener dec 27 to 29 th
Wildwood show woodstock feb 6th to 9th
Woodstock canine feb 21 to 23


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There are always lots of great gsds available for adoption in your area!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

BUBBAGSD said:


> hi rodo
> 
> depending on where you are in southern Ontario there are a few conformation shows coming up where you can talk to the breeders and see their dogs
> 
> ...


Where is the show being held in Kitchener? I believe a club member's pup will be at that show. I wanted to attend and keep forgetting to ask him where?!


----------



## Rodo (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses! May go to Branford


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Liz

The kitchener show is at bingemans on the friday saturday sunday between christmas and new years


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks!  You guys have anyone entered in that show?


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Liz

We havent entered yet but we have a pup (gator) who will be 6 months by then and we are trying to get one of our girls her grand championship.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That sounds great! I will mark it on my calender! I didn't know who "you" were at Nationals, otherwise I would of came over to say hello!


----------

